# Sytron making Noah sick!



## gilz82

Hi girls :wave:

We got to bring Noah home on Tuesday and he started Sytron along with his daily Abidec yesterday. We were told to give both the abidec and the Sytron into his morning FF but the Sytron is making him really sick.

Yesterday he vomitted most of his morning feed up plus his lunchtime one, then this morning he refused to take any more than 60mls and brought all of that back up about an hour later. Feeding is Noahs biggest issue and we were just starting to make progress. Is there anything we can do to stop the Sytron making him sick?


----------



## 25weeker

I have always gave my lo her abidec and sytron straight from a syringe and never at a particular time. Maybe try giving him it about an hour after a feed.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks 25weeker I might give that a shot. We only gave it to Noah in a bottle as that's what the neonatal unit told us to do. Thing is the Abidec and Sytron are back enough but on Sunday there's Folic acid to add too. They told us to put it in 20ml milk maximum so you know he's taking it all so it must taste disgusting with those four flavours all mixed into one.


----------



## 25weeker

Maybe you could also spread them out, one in the morning, lunchtime & dinnertime.

Abidec used to make my lo sick but she grew out of it around a couple of months corrected.


----------



## AP

Weird, our neonatal said best not to put in the bottles, just straight syringe in the cheek ;)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

we were told in a tiny bit of milk too and I know why have you tasted them!!! and the folic acid burns a little like acid on your tongue Ellie took a while to get used to them but was your little one not getting the meds in neonatal cause you would think that he was used to them, i he was maybe call and ask i he got them all at one time. It could aslo be he might just be having a sicky day xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

My neonatal said not to give the sytron and abidec in the same feed as more likely to be sick so you could try doing at separate feeds - I used to put abidec and folic in one feed and then sytron later(each in about 20 mils milk) however she started refusing the abidec/folic one- not surprised as its foul so I started syringing. I put the folic in first as it tastes nicer then the abidec and the folic seems to stop the foul taste of the abidec a bit. Have a muslin ready though - the abidec stains if it gets spit out!! She doesn't mind the sytron being syringed in either - its just the abidec that is really foul.


----------



## gilz82

xxClaire_24xx said:


> but was your little one not getting the meds in neonatal cause you would think that he was used to them, i he was maybe call and ask i he got them all at one time. It could aslo be he might just be having a sicky day xx

Noah was getting the Abidec in the neonatal unit and he had one dose of the Folic acid but he didn't start Sytron until day 21 which was the day after we brought him home. 

He hates the taste of the Abidec in his milk but he was taking it fine until we added th Sytron. I just sat for an hour holding him after this mornings feed with the sytron and he was fighting being sick the whole time. Eventually he must have been too tired to hold it in anymore and voila whole feed back up. 

I think tomorrow morning I might try giving the sytron just from the syringe after he's had his first feed and see how we go from there.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah its just trial and error Ellie is off hers every other day now anyway and we sometimes forget :dohh: but we used to do abidec in the am and sytron in the dreamfeed at night and then the folic acid once a week at lunch xx


----------

